# Has anyone heard of this type of Lake Victoria lake Cichlid?



## LANDIKON (Nov 21, 2010)

Hello,
I am a new Member in this Forum and live in Switzerland.

I just bought a supposed rare/extinct (in the victoira lake) cichlid called: Astatotilapia Martini
Has anyone heard of this fish? Maybe the name is different here but it looks very similiar to the Salmon type in the Victoria cichlid profiles.

I would be very thankful for your answers.
BR  
landikon


----------



## samaki (Oct 25, 2002)

Hi landikon, it would be better if yu post some pix of your fish, as yu said H.martini and H.sp"salmon" are synonyms.
xris


----------

